

Free the postcode - vaksel
http://www.freethepostcode.org/

======
yellowbkpk
Also very relevant:

<http://openstreetmap.org/> (and <http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/>)

------
ZenzerNet
Maybe someone would like to write a site that allows for updating postcodes in
any country? And, ofcourse, provide queries via an api.

~~~
ltratt
There are various different query APIs available. Google maintains a useful
list:

    
    
      http://groups.google.com/group/Google-Maps-API/web/resources-non-google-geocoders
    

One of the major problems is that the use of the data returned by many of
these services is restricted. There are a couple of entirely free solutions.
For example, I put together Fetegeo <http://fetegeo.org/> to show that it is
possible to have fairly decent search facilities with solely free data (though
the currently available data sources all have various limitations). I keep
hoping that someone will take Fetegeo and plug-in data sources like
Openstreetmap.

